# Working with MDF



## splinter (Dec 18, 2009)

I am going to build some cabinets under my bench and thought I might try using MDF. Can you use a jointer on it?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

You can but I can't imagine why you would want to.

Ed


----------



## splinter (Dec 18, 2009)

I've never worked with MDF and I figured you might need to true up some edges for joining. I've been told that some of that particle board stuff is very hard on blades.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

"Particle board" and MDF are totally different. My suggestion if you have to true up an edge on MDF would be to use a straight edge and a router, or set up a table router as a jointer.


----------



## splinter (Dec 18, 2009)

Heck, I thought MDF and partical board was the same thing.


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

MDF is a MUCH finer material to work with than particle board. (MDF in front) 










(and I know it's bad taste to attach images from image shack and the like, could someone please direct me to the thread here on WWT so I can figure out the proper way to do it? thanks!


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

With a good sharp blade and a well tuned table saw, you won't need the jointer. You can use one if you really want to, but you won't.

Red


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

splinter said:


> I've been told that some of that particle board stuff is very hard on blades.


I don't think MDF should cause any problems with your blades. At least I've never run into any issues. It cuts and takes a shape nicely.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

wletson said:


> I don't think MDF should cause any problems with your blades. At least I've never run into any issues. It cuts and takes a shape nicely.


While it does machine nicely, it is known for wearing your blades & bits faster than wood. There is small metal fragments in the stuff from nails & such during the processing stage. Wear a dust mask when cutting this stuff. Not good for the lungs.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

splinter said:


> I am going to build some cabinets under my bench and thought I might try using MDF. Can you use a jointer on it?


I would not bother to use a jointer to build the cabinets under your bench. Just cut your pieces to size on the table saw with a decent blade & that should work fine without all the unnecessary steps.


----------



## splinter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the information guys. I'll probably start on it sometime next week.


----------



## Larry Norton (Sep 30, 2008)

And instead of using spackling or other fillers on the edges, I use iron on veneer tape.


----------



## RUSSR (Jan 6, 2010)

Say Splinter
MDF takes a side impact real good but not so good on edges. so use the meat of the source to nail or screw to. I usually take and face frame the edges with popular or pine to hold hardware and never screw into edges always hold from the side.


----------



## David Craft (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey All

All MDFs are not equal. Have built several built-in bookcases and entertainment centers. The MDF from Home-Depot is very nasty stuff to work with,I get it from Lowe's better but not much.
Dave


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

Table saw will give a nice edge !!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

red said:


> With a good sharp blade and a well tuned table saw, you won't need the jointer. You can use one if you really want to, but you won't.
> 
> Red



A table saw can be used if you have one good edge to start with. Or, using a straightedge attached to the MDF to create the good edge.


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

jlord said:


> While it does machine nicely, it is known for wearing your blades & bits faster than wood. There is small metal fragments in the stuff from nails & such during the processing stage. Wear a dust mask when cutting this stuff. Not good for the lungs.


Where do the nails and metal come from....

Timber... or is mdf made from recycled construction lumber or something...

just curious....


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

A salesman had mentioned that to me awhile ago. I didn't know for sure because I haven't seen any. But I have seen small sparks come from material while on the table saw a couple of times. So I guess I will take his word for it. I have also heard that from other woodworkers in conversations. It does have some recycled wood waste material in the manufacturing.
Today many MDF boards are made from a variety of materials. These include other woods, scrap, recycled paper, bamboo, carbon fibers and polymers, steel, glass, forest thinning and sawmill off-cuts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-density_fibreboard

http://sres-associated.anu.edu.au/fpt/mdf/manufacture.html


----------

